# Dream Matches That Never Happened



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not talking about the promotion, I'm talking about the matches that MMA fans would've loved to have seen had all these fighters been in their prime at the right time and there hadn't been exclusive contracts. I've got a few to throw out there:

Randy Couture vs Fedor Emelianenko-This was the hype at the prime of Affliction when Randy Couture and Fedor were the top dogs of the heavyweight division. Unfortunately since then, Fedor has lost to Werdum and Randy is older. The only place this fight will take place now is on EASports MMA.

Chuck Liddell vs Tito Ortiz 3-TUF 11 was supposed to be the lead in but since Chuck's loss, not going to happen.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is another one that hasn't happened. Up until Frank's retirement there were always talks about it!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Frank Shamrock/Sakuraba


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Machida/A.Silva
Rampage/Couture - I still have some hope this could still happen, but the moment could pass.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Machida versus Silva won't happen because they are stable mates. As for Rampage versus Couture you are right, that fight could still potentially happen!:thumbsup:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Frank VS ken Shamrock would have been awesome if the fight was both of them in their prime. Ken is too old now and has no chin and if ken and frank fought it would be pathetic. Hoverer when these two were in their prime the were the top of the food chain. 

If they both fought in their prime i would say ken would have won. He was bigger and stronger. Also when you look at a common opponent in Bas ken beat him twice one in total domination getting him in a knee bar in 1:17 in the first while frank lost twice. 

Ken and frank are on the GOAT list imo and i would have loved to have seen them fight in their prime.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Shogun vs Wanderlei in Pride......I'm thinking 2005 MW GP match up would have been a ******* barn burning epic.

Frank vs Ken for sure. Even though Ken was bigger I would have still picked Frank. Word is that when they were at the lion's den together Frank used to beat on Ken. Tito actually worked with Frank a lot leading up to the first Shamrock fight and picked a lot of things up that he used to take Ken apart.

BTW. Anderson v Machida will happen if Silva beats Sonnen and Belfort. It's easy to be big fish in different ponds and get along. Anderson won't float around fighting for nothing if he's forced to 205 permanently and Machida is going to be near the top for the foreseeable future if he's recovered from the Shogun loss.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

vs


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Bas versus Sakuraba would've been great when they were in their prime. But now Bas barely has any cartilige in his knee and Sakuraba is a punching bag for the next generation!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Frank vs Ken for sure. Even though Ken was bigger I would have still picked Frank. * Word is that when they were at the lion's den together Frank used to beat on Ken*. Tito actually worked with Frank a lot leading up to the first Shamrock fight and picked a lot of things up that he used to take Ken apart.


 When Ken and Frank were both in the Lions Den all interviews I have ever read said that Ken beat on everyone including Frank. Its when Ken left the den with Frank in charge during his WWF days that Frank who formed a bond with Maurice Smith who had come to the den to learn the ground game started to really examine the different martial arts and try to build to become a really well rounded fighter. Its these training methods that got him kicked out of the Den upon Ken's return. That said I don't believe when they were in the Den Frank could beat Ken and had Ken stayed in the Den (or if Frank had for that matter)Frank would likely have never became the fighter he did.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> When Ken and Frank were both in the Lions Den all interviews I have ever read said that Ken beat on everyone including Frank. Its when Ken left the den with Frank in charge during his WWF days that Frank who formed a bond with Maurice Smith who had come to the den to learn the ground game started to really examine the different martial arts and try to build to become a really well rounded fighter. Its these training methods that got him kicked out of the Den upon Ken's return. That said I don't believe when they were in the Den Frank could beat Ken and had Ken stayed in the Den (or if Frank had for that matter)Frank would likely have never became the fighter he did.


That's interesting. I've always heard that Ken would beat on the guys before they could get into the den, but that Frank used to beat Ken rolling and sparring. Who knows though, it's not like either Shamrock would ever give the real story anyway.

Still would rather have seen Shogun vs Wand.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Top five fights not mentioned 











vs



















vs



















vs



















vs


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Considering that Severn is still fighting, that old fart fight could still happen. Also if Diaz ever went to the UFC I'm sure that fight with Hughes would be possible as well!:thumbsup:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> That's interesting. I've always heard that Ken would beat on the guys before they could get into the den, but that Frank used to beat Ken rolling and sparring. Who knows though, it's not like either Shamrock would ever give the real story anyway.
> 
> Still would rather have seen Shogun vs Wand.


I have heard from vernon white in a interview i saw a long time ago was that ken just beat up everyone. I also tend to believe what ken says more than frank. 

they were both great fighters in their prime (as i said on the top 10 GOAT list). I think ken was better though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> I have heard from vernon white in a interview i saw a long time ago was that ken just beat up everyone. I also tend to believe what ken says more than frank.
> 
> they were both great fighters in their prime (as i said on the top 10 GOAT list). I think ken was better though.


I was gonna say I was talking about interviews with Vernon White and Mikey Burnette. Burnette actually had some rather sad comments on the relationship between the Shamrocks something along the lines of they had both been tossed around and messed up so bad as kids that they are to broken and there is no fixing them.



Oh and why Randy/Severn? Its like the Coleman/Severn fight Randy was younger, faster , a better wrestler. There really wouldn't have been much of a fight.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I was gonna say I was talking about interviews with Vernon White and Mikey Burnette. Burnette actually had some rather sad comments on the relationship between the Shamrocks something along the lines of they had both been tossed around and messed up so bad as kids that they are to broken and there is no fixing them.


they had a hard life thats for sure. I read beyond the lions den and some of the stuff ken said he went through in his life was brutal. Ken got religious and is a it seems like he is a great guy. He admits he was into some pretty bad stuff there for a while but said he has changed now. 

I posted a interview with ken a little while ago. He said he really parted ways with frank because of how he treated his father when he was about to die.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I wonder if those two will ever make up. Hopefully that whole family feud doesn't end in tragedy!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I wonder if those two will ever make up. Hopefully that whole family feud doesn't end in tragedy!


They never will. Ken feels Frank has no class or respect and would never forgive him, unless possibly Frank apologized. Something I don't see THE Frank Shamrock ever doing.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I showed an older gentleman I work with their pictures and he claimed they were separated at birth after he said they were the same guy. Crazy that they look so similar without having shared birth parents. Maybe destiny at work?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> They never will. Ken feels Frank has no class or respect and would never forgive him, unless possibly Frank apologized. Something I don't see THE Frank Shamrock ever doing.


got to agree. barring some huge event (like something really bad happing to one of them) those two will stay mad at each other maybe for the rest of their lives. its a shame too.



RustyRenegade said:


> I showed an older gentleman I work with their pictures and he claimed they were separated at birth after he said they were the same guy. Crazy that they look so similar without having shared birth parents. Maybe destiny at work?


it is isnt it. Watch frank celebrate after he beats Tito the watch ken celebrate after TKOing Kimo they both circle around the ring with their arms raised in almost the same pose and camera angles are are almost the same. Its amazing how similar they look.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Shogun vs Wanderlei in Pride......I'm thinking 2005 MW GP match up would have been a ******* barn burning epic.
> 
> Frank vs Ken for sure. Even though Ken was bigger I would have still picked Frank. Word is that when they were at the lion's den together Frank used to beat on Ken. Tito actually worked with Frank a lot leading up to the first Shamrock fight and picked a lot of things up that he used to take Ken apart.
> 
> BTW. Anderson v Machida will happen if Silva beats Sonnen and Belfort. It's easy to be big fish in different ponds and get along. Anderson won't float around fighting for nothing if he's forced to 205 permanently and Machida is going to be near the top for the foreseeable future if he's recovered from the Shogun loss.


This...for me.
At that time i was watching Pride, didn't know too much about the UFC.
And i knew Shogun and Silva were good buddies, i think they were team-mates, if i'm not mistaking, both training at Chute Box?!?:confused02:
And i was like: what if they meet in the final. HOW SICK WOULD THAT BE?!
But unfortunatelly, Arona took that decision against Silva and bye bye dream fight.
Shogun pretty much punished Arona for that. 

Also: 
Couture-Fedor definitely.
Bas-Wanderlei
Don Frye-Wanderlei


----------



## BearInTheClinch (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't know if the object is to mention stuff that now will surely not happen or just stuff we want to see and hasn't happend yet so sorry if I put stuff up that is future possabilities.

Mir vs Gonzaga
Diaz vs Fitch
Diaz vs Serra
Fedor vs Mir 
Arlovski vs Filipovic
Anderson Silva vs Shogun
Lister/Palhares/Maia (any combination of those 3 guys)

there are probubly a lot more but this is what came to mind


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I would Love to see Lyoto vs. Fedor/Brock or the entire HW devision in MMA today!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Machida versus Fedor would be a good fight to see. Machida would probably get murdered by Brock. I'm not totally sure how he would do against the rest of the heavyweight division!:confused02:


----------

